# Transparente Objekte Fotografieren



## inctube (6. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich äregere mich jetzt nun schon seit 3 Tagen mit folgendem Problem herum.
Wie kann ich eine transparente Hülle wie hier:
URL: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180014127324
fotografieren?
Ich habe immer irgendwelche Spiegelungen drin. Entweder die vom Licht oder eben Umgebungsspiegelungen, welche ich aber weitestgehend reduzieren konnte. Aber meine Fotos sehen nicht so weich aus. Das Beispiel wirkt so 3D-Modell mäßig. Wie bekomme ich das hin?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

thx inctube


----------



## Maik (6. August 2006)

Du solltest mal den Beispiel-Link überprüfen, denn er führt derzeit auf eine Fehlerseite.


----------



## ecology (6. August 2006)

Hi!
Also bin kein Foto-Experte, aber ich würde die transparenten Objekte zuerst vor einen weißen Hintergrund stellen stellen und dafür sorgen das das Licht etwas gedämpft wird (z.B. mit einem Stück Transparentpapier). Vieleicht kannst du einen Kasten auf Transparentpapier bauen und die Objekte dort hineinstellen, so gäbe es denke ich keine Spiegelungen. Den Blitz von der Kamera natürlich abschalten 

Und wenn die Bilder dann auf den Pc geladen sind kann man denke ich auch noch mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen etwas nachhelfen.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter...


Ecology


----------

